
Kate – A Qt Text Editor for Linux, MacOS and Windows - martgnz
https://kate-editor.org/about-kate/
======
ktpsns
I have to admit I love kate. It is my favourite graphical text editor on
linux. As a part of KDE, it is simple to install under any distribution and
highly customizable out of the box without installing any extensions by hand
(a feature common to KDE programs).

Kate has a number of tools you expect from an advanced text editor, such as
block editing or the capability to open and edit very large (GB) text files
(which otherwise I can edit only with vim).

For me, Kate is on linux what Notepad++ is on Windows.

For those who like Kate and lack certain IDE features, try out KDevelop. It
uses the Kate editor and enriches it with a number of typcial IDE features
such as code browsing, autocompletion, context-sensitive syntax highlighting,
etc. [http://kfunk.org/2017/01/10/using-kate-for-hacking-on-c-
why-...](http://kfunk.org/2017/01/10/using-kate-for-hacking-on-c-why-dont-you-
try-kdevelop/)

------
emilsedgh
Kate is amazing. Quite underrated. Super fast and responsive with tons of
great features.

It's been my editor for many years now and I love it.

